# Today on RO - Wednesday



## Becca (Jul 29, 2009)

[align=center]






Wednesday, 29 July 2009
Welcome to todays news! I hope you like it![/align][align=center]_______________:hearts______________
[/align][align=center]Before I start I would just like to mention this thread  Please vote for Jaxson!  Tell all your friends! Help this family win - it will really help!
Thank you!
________________:hearts_______________






[/align][align=center]arty:
[/align][align=center]We have two birthdays today on RO 
Happy Birthday *Leowyldemi & beedees!!*
Have an awesome day.[/align][align=center]:birthday[/align][align=center]
If your celebrating a special occasion anytime soon make sure to put it in the  Calendar






Some threads may  disappear!  But donât worry about it. Just a bit of cleaning up.[/align][align=center]:happybunny:[/align][align=center]
Pet_Bunny has reached  6000 posts!  
Well done!
[/align][align=center]:great:





We have many new members joining the forum recently! 
Go and welcome: Rica The Rabbit, Smorezlop, Cannuck, dusty dog & vickyks2![/align][align=center]:welcome1 
Welcome to the forum guys :hearts:

If you are a new member remember to introduce yourself![/align][align=center]:hello





:dunno
[/align][align=center]Know any good :inlove: rabbit books? 

Jens  bunny photoshoot!  Warning: Cuteness Overload!!!!!!
:sunshine: 
inkelepht: Todays the day!!!

What has your bun  done for you?  Share your stories here!
:bambiandthumper 




:heartbeat:
Rest In Peace:
 Billy Sunny 
 Abby 
Bubba[/align][align=center]:rip:
Gone but never forgotten - Binky Free ink iris:
 Tribute Video 
[/align][align=center]





:nurse:

Whatâs in your  Medication cupboard!? 
[/align][align=center]:bunnynurse:

 Rabbit has fleas!?  Remember NOT to use Frontline!!





[/align][align=center]:brown-bunny
[/align][align=center]The gender fairy has  struck again! 
[/align][align=center]et:

A new member and new bunny owner has a few  questions about their bunny!  Can you help?[/align][align=center]:eats: 
 Toby is a mean bunny!  Any advice!?[/align][align=center]:bunny5 





 Indiana[/align][align=center]:run:[/align][align=center]  Kentucky 






[/align][align=center]:great:
[/align][align=center]These blogs have been updated!
 King Kirbyâs Rabbit Nation 

 Smokie and D.C.; Saskatoon Sweethearts 

 A blog about Briar and Quinn 
[/align][align=center]:thumbup
Remember to update your blogs guys! We love reading them!





[/align][align=center]What's your name?

 *I is Pebbles, but you can call me Pebbles.
*

What's your age or your 'estimated' age?

 *I is 5 years old.*....(June 23, 2005) *That makes me 43 years old in Human years.*

 





 *This is me at 6 months old.*



 





 *This is me today ... as Today's Bunny Star.*



What breed are you?

*I isa spayedagouti colourNetherland Dwarf doe. *

 

Who's your slave?

 *My favoritest hoomin slave is My Daddy!!*..._(Pet_Bunny)_* But any hoominwho gives me Craisens becomes my best favoritestslave,forget Daddy.*


What's your favourite thing to do?

 *I is a Kisser. I give everybodies bunnie kisses. I will tug at your clothes so I can give you kisses.*

 

What's your favourite food?

*I loves anyfruits andgweensmy hoomin give me. I can devoure dandelions and bannanas before my roommate Bebe even starts to nibble on it. *

 *But my most favorites treat is...*






 

What do you disapprove of?

 *I HIGHLY DISAPPROVE ofthe familydoggie who barks so much when people come topet and worship me.*

 *I do notlike to be held on my back, but when my Daddy holds me on my back, I get verry verry sleepy.* _(Tranced)._

 *I not likewhenDaddystocks me around with a camera. He thinks he is a phootogragher, but I is so cute, he can't help but get good pictures of me. Did I says I am CUTE.*



A bit about you?

 *I isverry cute and I knows it! MyDaddygot me when a Vet was suppose to put me to sleep. Lucky the Vet refused to do it and it was fate that Daddy walked in the door and found out about me.*

 


A picture of yourself...






 
[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the "most likely to steal craisins" pic! Pebbles is so precious


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, oh ... Wow! :weee:

Pebbles is a star! Thank-you Becca! Pebbles thanks you. :clapping:

Now she is asking for a Craisen. :sigh:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG a BABY PEBBLES???!!

I don't think I've seen her as a baby before! Soooooo cute!

Pebbles totally rules as a Bunny Star!


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 29, 2009)

ok 5 years old for bun is 43yrs human? whats the conversion?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2009)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> ok 5 years old for bun is 43yrs human? whats the conversion?


AGE IN "BUNNY YEARS"


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 29, 2009)

That baby pic is precious! I had no idea she was supposed to be put down when you got her, Stan! How could anybody do that to such an adorable little girl?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I had no idea she was supposed to be put down when you got her, Stan! How could anybody do that to such an adorable little girl?



Pebblescame from a pet shop. Thepeople who bought herfound out that she was pregnant and was having complications. A large male buck from the store must of impregnated her and an oversized kit was stuck in her. The original owners tookPebbles toan animalclinic to be put down.They wanted a death certificate so they can take it to the pet shop and geta replacement bunny. The Vet saw Pebbles was just a baby having a baby. The Doctor refused to put Pebbles down and made the owners sign a waiver to release Pebbles. 

For the operation, Pebbles had a C-section, andone very large dead kit was removed. If it remained inside Pebbles, Pebbles would of died. Pebbles was spayed at the same time, and other bite marks on her was treated too.

It was during this time when I came to the clinic. I was researching rabbits and looking for rabbit-savvy Doctors in my area. I told the clinic Iwas going to get a bunny, and the staff couldn't believe that someone would walk in,looking for rabbits. They told me about Pebbles in the back, and to come back in a few days after Pebbles had recovered. The Doctor was so please to see me interested in Pebbles that I had first choice to have her. A few days later Pebbles came home with me.

Pebbles is my first ever pet.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 29, 2009)

AWW!!! PEBBLES!!!

She had such a hard start...she so richly deserves YOU in her life!! I'm sure she feels she won the bunny lottery with you...what a perfect moment in bunny history!!

I LOVE YOU, PEBBLES!! I hope to bring you a bunch of Craisins soon! Give Bebe kisses from me!  (Will you share your Craisins with him??)


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 29, 2009)

What an amazing story!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> OMG a BABY PEBBLES???!!
> 
> I don't think I've seen her as a baby before! Soooooo cute!
> 
> Pebbles totally rules as a Bunny Star!


I don't think I've ever seen her as a baby before, either :shock:. 

Stan, it was certainly fate that brought you two together - that was Dr Goble, wasn't it? Perfect timing.

Nice job, Becca


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2009)

Baby Pebbles is adorable!! 
Bunny is also turning 5 this year. Time sure flies!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2009)

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> Baby Pebbles is adorable!! Bunny is also turning 5 this year.


This is Pebbles with Bunny.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for mentioning Jaxson in the news!!

I love Pebbles, so cute!


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *ani-lover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ok 5 years old for bun is 43yrs human? whats the conversion?
> ...


thank you pet_bunny. :biggrin2:
ow wow thumper is almost three and thats 32 in human years.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 30, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I'm sure she feels she won the bunny lottery with you...what a perfect moment in bunny history!!


That moment certainly changed my life. Getting a bunny and now involved with the rabbit community and the Humane Society. I didn'tget backinto Photographyuntil I needed a camerato take picturesof Pebbles.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 30, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan, it was certainly fate that brought you two together - that was Dr Goble, wasn't it?


It was fate.It wasa different Doctor at a different clinic. I knew about the clinic for years (they were two doors down from my business property), but they relocated to Riverbend. Riverbend was the closest clinic to my house at that time.


----------

